

Michigan launches civic hackathon - Code Michigan - rmason
http://www.michigan.gov/minewswire/0,4629,7-136-3452-308213--,00.html

======
rmason
The state of Michigan is releasing API's this fall on five themes: jobs,
tourism, safety, veterans and foster kids. The event will be held October 4-6
at the M@dison building in Detroit in cooperation with Detroit Labs. Register
at www.codemichigan.com

If you want to use your skills to give back here's your chance. If you want to
start a company and were looking for an idea here's your opportunity. For
more:
[http://www.michigan.gov/minewswire/0,4629,7-136-3452-308213-...](http://www.michigan.gov/minewswire/0,4629,7-136-3452-308213--,00.html)

This is a project I've been involved with since the beginning. Here's my blog
post:

[http://www.codemichigan.com/post/get-your-secret-
power](http://www.codemichigan.com/post/get-your-secret-power)

~~~
suyash
this is a great initiative by the State of Michigan. We need more gov agencies
to expose their data via public api's for developers to create innovative
civic apps.

~~~
rmason
I keep telling people that we can be a leader in Michigan. There are already
volunteer efforts underway in Grand Rapids and Kalamazoo to create city API's.

Hopefully Code Michigan can put open data on the road map for a lot of other
state municipalities.

------
DerekH
For some reason, I'm always fascinated by governments releasing APIs for
public data. It seems like a data set you could do some powerful things with.
When governments take the time to build out a nice API to consume this data,
it makes me like them more, too.

AT&T just did a civic hackathon in Chicago with Chicago's open data portal:
[https://data.cityofchicago.org/browse?limitTo=apis](https://data.cityofchicago.org/browse?limitTo=apis)

